# Join us for TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2017!



## Justin (Dec 13, 2017)

Greetings everyone!

Thanks to the hard work of our four summoning members from the Snowman family, everyone's favourite Jingle has finally arrived to town just in time for The Bell Tree's 12 Days of Christmas to begin! Join us in celebrating with four fun festive activities over the next 2 weeks. Enter enticing collectible giveaways, check in to the Advent Calendar every day, build a chilly (or not) snowman, and share your Christmas tree with everyone!

Oh and I almost forgot -- Christmas Lights collectibles can now be purchased and displayed for yourself without gifting, so go wild!

Head over to *the TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2017 board located here* or click the banners below to go directly to the festive activities:

















Have a lovely holiday season! Thanks to Laudine for the lovely graphics work as always.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2017)

First post

I'm excited for this Christmas event.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 13, 2017)

oh my gosh!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2017)

Woohoo!  I am so so SO excited for this!!!


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 13, 2017)

Super cute, thank you so much for this!! : D


----------



## USN Peter (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh man, maybe I can get in on this without completely forgetting about it lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 13, 2017)

yayayayayayayayya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 13, 2017)

woo-hoo look at my boy Filbert and that banner yeee

and my girl Coco and my ex-girl Anicotti


----------



## squidpops (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow these all sound really fun!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Dec 13, 2017)

The graphics are gorgeous!! ♥v♥


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 13, 2017)

Aaah YES I'm so excited for this! My first event on the forums!


----------



## mythic (Dec 13, 2017)

this is so fun! illI definitely be joining all of these cool events!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2017)

This is wonderful! Thank you mods, for doing this event!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2017)

Sounds complicated, but sweet!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh my, what lovely banner artwork Laudine!  *o*

thanks for the event, guys!


----------



## Rose (Dec 13, 2017)

Lovely work!


----------



## jae. (Dec 13, 2017)

Ahh everything looks so cute and pretty! I love it ^__^


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 13, 2017)

This sounds like a lot of fun!!! Thank you for putting it together for us, Staff  The banner art is lovely.
Happy holidays, everyone.


----------



## Seroja (Dec 13, 2017)

oh laudine, you never fail to amaze me <3


----------



## Holla (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks so much staff for doing these fun little events!


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 14, 2017)

This will be my first TBT event, so excited!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 14, 2017)

Really fun event! Thanks for doing this to all the staff


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for going through the trouble of setting up another great event! I'm hoping to participate in as many of the challenges as I can, if not all of them. I'm also hoping that somehow, some way, I'll manage to add that Christmas Candy collectible to my collection.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 14, 2017)

Oooh!


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh wow, you all went all out this year with events! Thank you for all your hard work! I hope you all take a break after this event, y'all deserve it! Wouldn't want to get overwhelmed after all!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)

Woo, thanks for the events.  While I can't really do a tree for it I'll try to make a not-so-snow snowman maybe and def. try to enter the other everyday, although rip the last days me being on phone lol


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 14, 2017)

Yay! I loved last year's event because it was small, relaxing, and not stressful, just like how Christmas should be. I hope these advent calendars with tbt and other goodies return each December. I'd like the raffle ticket event to return each year as well, as it's very easy and fair to enter, the winner is randomly picked, and has a wide variety of prizes that's also randomly picked. I hope someone wins the weird doll!

I probably won't be participating in the Christmas tree and snowman events(too stressful for me), but good luck to everyone who does.

I hope this event goes well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 14, 2017)

This is awesome! It's gonna be a pretty Animal Crossing filled Christmas for me!


----------



## Bellxis (Dec 14, 2017)

this looks like so much fun!  i actually can't remember ever actively participating in a christmas event on tbt, so this may or may not actually be my first time... orz


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 14, 2017)

yay


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 14, 2017)

Yay!!! Happy holidays guys!!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 14, 2017)

I will be going on a trip soon, but a lot of these events sound really fun. I am excited for the collectible raffle and now I definetely need to enter the snowman one.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 14, 2017)

Just got on now after a lot of busy days, these events are so interesting and cool! <3
Happy holidays, you guys c:


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 15, 2017)

Cool
but there be no snow (kinda) 

it melts within hours. :-/
LOLZ guess I'll get the snowpeople on else where


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 15, 2017)

my residence's wifi is very bad, to the point of messages being sent multiple times on things like discord and Facebook (I don't make online purchases anymore). I think i've been getting more than one reward from each advent calendar day?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Dec 16, 2017)

__________ █████ 
_______█████████  I'M READY
________████████
_________ ███████ 
__________████████ 
______██████████████ 
_____███▒▒░░░░░░░░▒ 
_______▒░░░░░ ⓤ░░ⓤ░▒ 
_______▒░░░░░░░░ >░░ ▒ 
_______██▒░░░░░?︾?░░▒ 
_______████▒░░░░░░░▒ 
______▒▒███████████▒▒ 
____▒░░░░░▒▒▒▒███░░░▒ 
___▒░░░▒░░░░░░████░░ ▒ 
___▒░░░░▒░░░░░█████░░▒ 
___▒░░░░░▒░░░░███████░▒ 
____▒░░░░▒░░░░██████▒▒ 
____▒#▒▒▒▒▒░##░██████ 
__▒#▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒░▒ 
_▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░Ѻ░░░▒ 
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ ▒ 
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░Ѻ░░░ ▒ 
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ ▒ 
#▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░Ѻ░░░░▒ 
##▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░##


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 17, 2017)

Laudiiiiiiiiiiiiine????? Are u making us something fun to color??? I wanna color Laudine, Christmas style!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> Laudiiiiiiiiiiiiine????? Are u making us something fun to color??? I wanna color Laudine, Christmas style!!!



Omg yessss best idea!!! Please?


----------



## N a t (Dec 25, 2017)

I didn't have time to participate in this even, but I got a couple of things from the calendar. Thanks guys!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2017)

maybe I was dreaming, but I could have sworn I heard the clatter of a sleigh and eight tiny art ogres up on my roof last night....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas you guys.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 25, 2017)

I finally decided to bite on that Avatar Animation add-on from the Shop as a Christmas gift to myself due to the bells received from the Christmas Tree thread and the Advent Calendar. Thanks again for another great event and I hope everyone, especially those who work on these events throughout the year, had a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 26, 2017)

Well the advent calendar was fun. Can't wait till Christmas next year!


----------



## Zireael (Dec 31, 2017)

A bit late, but thank you for the freebies. One step closer to changing my username after being absent for so long. You're very kind to lurkers.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

I never got to finish the twelve days.


----------

